# High temperatures- fire warning



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/sociedade/calor-esta-de-volta-com-os-perigos-ja-conhecidos/*59f115bb0cf2d0f9b7f4ad7a*

*. Temperatures rising again around 30 degrees over the weekend and Civil Protection will have ZERO TOLERANCE to Bonfires *


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Temperature today has reached 32c IN THE SHADE


----------

